# Celemony_ DNA software



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

My jaw dropped when I saw the capability of this plug-in, and I have to be honest: not in a good way...

Celemony_ Direct Note Access (DNA)

There used to be an old (false) adage: "Don't worry about the mistakes, we can fix it in the mix..." Now that it's become a truth, I see this as just another blow to talent and pride in performance and musicianship. 

I'm quite confident that this new app will be appropriately abused by studios and producers - just like everything else that's been in the arsenal since the late '80's... *cough* Pro Tools *cough* Auto-tune.

Turn down the suck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

From another forum post on the DNA annoucement, here's what I said:

I've worked with Melodyne, v3, for a while now and it's scary good at what it does. It can't help you with timbre but its pitch correction is very natural sounding if you're only using it to tweak. (I've yet to find a pitch shifter that can move a note a whole octave and keep it from getting weird and woofy, Melodyne is no exception) It was through a seminar at a music store I first learned about it and at the time the tech doing the talk was very into emphasizing they could only do this for monophonic sounds. Looks like they've gotten over that hurdle.

It's embarrassing how many times I've applied Melodyne to singers really. One woman I recorded I had to un-Melodyne before I gave her the final master of her track. She had a fantastic sounding voice but just couldn't quite stay in pitch. When I played the the fully Melodyned track back for my wife she was floored at how good it sounded. Didn't want the woman to think she could walk into a career as vocal diva so I undid a some of the Melodyned bits on the track!

In the end I just applied Melodyne to the long tails. Where she'd hold notes for a few beats and the pitch would waiver a noticeable amount. And a few spots where she went off by more than just a little bit. She still sounded pretty darn good, just not...amazingly good like the first Melodyne pass made it. It was a track for her wedding, first dance IIRC, so I was really trying to balance the "special moment" feel with the authenticity of it all. I think I hit a good compromise.

With my old band we used to spend all kinds of studio time waiting for the singer to hit the perfect notes. We gave up. It was just easier to get him to not strain too much, sing it close with good timbre, and fix the pitch with Melodyne. Lazy? Probably. But also way less frustrating for him and for those of us in the control room. And yes, people were always surprised at the difference in the vocals from the albums and the live shows (and not in a good surprised way).


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, there was a person on a usenet group who posted a link to this website. I know what you mean, it's kind of a mixed blessing in a sense because there's always a possibility of overusing something like this but hopefully it'll be used in a more discrete way. I've tried some of the old Melodyne demos in the past and the results have been pretty impressive but something like this really takes it to a new level.




WarrenG said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My jaw dropped when I saw the capability of this plug-in, and I have to be honest: not in a good way...
> 
> ...


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

wow. makes my head asplode. remember, this is still an early iteration. they'll make it better, guaranteed.


----------

